# Any recommendations for an amp tech in the Montreal area?



## dbouchard (Nov 29, 2015)

I did a search first and found a thread from 2009, so I might as well ask again 

My dad has a mid 70s Fender Twin that is all original and in dire need of some TLC. Does anyone have recomendations for a good amp tech? (French speaking, ideally)

Thanks all.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

dbouchard said:


> I did a search first and found a thread from 2009, so I might as well ask again
> 
> My dad has a mid 70s Fender Twin that is all original and in dire need of some TLC. Does anyone have recomendations for a good amp tech? (French speaking, ideally)
> 
> Thanks all.



Mike Latremouille at Latretech in Greenfield Park does good work. He's busy, though, so you might want to call and check his leadup time. Just Google him.


----------



## dbouchard (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks, I will look him up!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Finder (Jun 24, 2010)

Salut

Je suis un tech d'ampli et je recommence a prendre des clients a partir de fin septembre. Je suis dans Hochelaga. Écris moi en pv si ca tu veux des détails.


----------

